# Growth Rate



## Stodknocker

So my boy Achilles is about to turn 8 months and has been growing a lot! I weighed him today and he clocked in at 62 pounds. I'm not really sure how long they continue to grow but I've heard up to two years of age. Should I be expecting him to continue to grow exponentially or will it start to slow up. Does anyone have any ideas about how big he may grow?

Here are a few pics


----------



## princesstrish617

I believe they grow up to two years but I think after a certain time they stop getting taller and fill out.

Layla is almost 7 months and 36lbs. I feel like she stopped growing but everyone who sees her says how big she has gotten!

Hopefully someone will have some advice for you.


----------



## Tony G.

yea bella isnt quite 4 months and is 25lbs already im kinda curious about same question


----------



## Carriana

With Loki he grew up until he was about 8 or 9 months then he just filled out. 

He is almost 2 and weighs about 65 lbs.


----------



## Nizmo

i wonder too. Nismo is 45 lbs at 9 months and still has a whole bunch of extra skin.


----------



## Naustroms

I'd say he'll just start to fill out from here out. Wouldn't expect an extraordinary amount of growth.


----------



## melrosdog

Ellis is 9 months and weights 41#. He has only gained 1 pound over the last month. I dont think he will grow too much more, probably just fill out.


----------



## jsgixxer

bentley is 8 months and 42#.Dont think he will get much taller.just start filling out


----------



## pitbulljojo

Timbaland is two and a half and I think of him like a teenage boy. At two he weighed about 70 pounds but was still all arms and legs { think of most 17 yo boys - tall and gangly} now his height is stable but he is muscling up . At 2 and a half he weighs close to 80 and has solid muscle { think 21yo} . The trouble is he thinks he is a six month old puppy - bounces a lot and wants to sit on your lap !!!


----------



## Pits4Life

heres my question. Capri is 5 months old and shes not very tall. i read on a website posted by a vet that most dogs reach there full height by 6 months. capri doesnt even come up to my knee yet lol..do u think she will get taller?


----------



## Hirihat

Most everything I have read shows APBT & bully breeds are not skeletally mature until around 14-16 months. Until that time, they may grow taller. Once skeletal maturity has been reached, they will spend the next 6-8 months filling out. This puts them at approximately 2 before their natural form has matured. On the other side of that growth, the mental and emotional development, most vets I have spoken with and read don't consider them adults until they are about 3 years old. My vet equates it to trying to figure out what size you kid will be at 25 when they are 9! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Hirihat said:


> Most everything I have read shows APBT & bully breeds are not skeletally mature until around 14-16 months. Until that time, they may grow taller. Once skeletal maturity has been reached, they will spend the next 6-8 months filling out. This puts them at approximately 2 before their natural form has matured. On the other side of that growth, the mental and emotional development, most vets I have spoken with and read don't consider them adults until they are about 3 years old. My vet equates it to trying to figure out what size you kid will be at 25 when they are 9! LOL


:goodpost:


----------



## FloorCandy

patsar16 said:


> heres my question. Capri is 5 months old and shes not very tall. i read on a website posted by a vet that most dogs reach there full height by 6 months. capri doesnt even come up to my knee yet lol..do u think she will get taller?


Looking at the pics you posted the other day, she still shows signs of that gangly puppy stage, so I would think she will get a couple inches taller. Lady has definitely gotten taller in the past month or so, and she was 6 months yesterday.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

FloorCandy said:


> Looking at the pics you posted the other day, she still shows signs of that gangly puppy stage, so I would think she will get a couple inches taller. Lady has definitely gotten taller in the past month or so, and she was 6 months yesterday.


gotta agree with fc on this.. put it this way, youre around capri every day.. as I am with chino. ANYONE who isnt around near as much will notice before you do. Its just how that works. Theyre gonna keep looking the same size until they stand up and put their paws on your chest trying to lick you to death :woof:


----------



## koonce272

all dogs will be a bit different from others depending on genetics and diet.

I am very anal about weight and weigh my dogs every week. Currently my pittie is 10.5months old. From 8 months up to yesterday he has only gained 2lbs, vs puppy stage of 10lbs every month.

Your dogs weight will slow drastically, no more of the 10lbs a month.


----------



## Pits4Life

koonce272 said:


> all dogs will be a bit different from others depending on genetics and diet.
> 
> I am very anal about weight and weigh my dogs every week. Currently my pittie is 10.5months old. From 8 months up to yesterday he has only gained 2lbs, vs puppy stage of 10lbs every month.
> 
> Your dogs weight will slow drastically, no more of the 10lbs a month.


omg im glad im not the only one. i weigh capri every single friday at a petstore near me bc they have a big scale. she has been gaining 2lbs a week consistently.


----------



## bkrich2010

Achilles is a pretty dog, my dog Bruiser is 5 months and 1 week and i just got done weighing him and he clocked in at 39 lbs. hes pure pit or close to it, both his parents and parents parents i know are "pure bred". the dad is blu and about 85 lbs and the mom is black and shes a good 70. Bruise is a blu fawn, hes goldish tan with a light blue coat over it and darker face and tail. im gonna get some pics up but yea he looks like hes growing pretty fast and not stopping. and i just measured him too, he is 19 inches tall at his shoulder blades. he still has so much extra skin, why?? i can pull it up like 6 inches on his back without him whining. is he gonna fill out, but ill try and get another post with some pics


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

bkrich2010 said:


> Achilles is a pretty dog, my dog Bruiser is 5 months and 1 week and i just got done weighing him and he clocked in at 39 lbs. hes pure pit or close to it, both his parents and parents parents i know are "pure bred". the dad is blu and about 85 lbs and the mom is black and shes a good 70. Bruise is a blu fawn, hes goldish tan with a light blue coat over it and darker face and tail. im gonna get some pics up but yea he looks like hes growing pretty fast and not stopping. and i just measured him too, he is 19 inches tall at his shoulder blades. he still has so much extra skin, why?? i can pull it up like 6 inches on his back without him whining. is he gonna fill out, but ill try and get another post with some pics


You possibly have an American bully and not an APBT. The size between the two breeds is very different. There weight and muscle mass differ from bloodline. What bloodline is your boy and do you have a ped on him? You may want to start your own thread in a different part of the forum to get more help  Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Kane at 8 and a half Months weighed in at 55.5lbs last week. 

And not to knock on your main man Achilles but he looks like he could drop a few LB's in those last two photos haha, unless it was after a latenight ballgame binge.


----------



## Carriana

NateDieselF4i said:


> Kane at 8 and a half Months weighed in at 55.5lbs last week.
> 
> And not to knock on your main man Achilles but he looks like he could drop a few LB's in those last two photos haha, unless it was after a latenight ballgame binge.


That isn't his dog in the original post, this is an old resurrected thread. But I do agree that the dog in the OP looked a bit overweight, or maybe full of worms.


----------



## chocolate thor

Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart Check this out it said my puppy should be 78 lbs right now hes 31 lbs and 4 months.


----------



## FoxPride

My lil boy just turned 5mo. and his last vet visit (3 days ago) he weighed in 49.7lbs. I have had this breed in my life for over 40 years. My "Coby" is heavier than he looks.


----------



## Tazz

My dog was 65 pounds at the vet the other day.when I got him he was 58 pounds.
They say he is about 2 .


----------

